# Gundoctor



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I guess all the posts about how to back braid are gone too huh. I was just wondering if you could put up another post on how to backbraid. Roy said I should start backbraiding but I don't know how.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Gill Ripper said:


> I guess all the posts about how to back braid are gone too huh. I was just wondering if you could put up another post on how to backbraid. Roy said I should start backbraiding but I don't know how.


Here is a link to some photos that I took a couple weeks ago and posted on Surfsharking.com. I used a piece of 3/8 cable and it was to add a hook to the end of a tow strap, but a back braid is still a back braid. You can see how it goes together better with the bigger cable.

http://robstruelies.com/bboard/viewtopic.php?t=189&sid=f4cd8c0015737bae1a2c27062788700e


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'm just still not quite getting it. I have never done this before so I hope you can bear with me. Do you have any pics of how you back braided with a leader?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Not any good ones. I used that big cable so it would show up better. Small cable that is used for leaders doesn't show up well enough for most people to understand how it all goes together.
Make it to the BumRun next month at Gorda and I will personally show you how to do it.


----------



## Henry R. (May 24, 2004)

*Back Brading*

Hey Gil Ripper try this link,

http://groups.msn.com/SHARKFISHINGGROUP/backbraidingcable.msnw

Henry R.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Henry R. and Gundoctor. I now understand what to do and will know start backbraiding all my leaders. Ya'll have been a big help. About the BumRun, I might have to work but hopefully I won't. Thanks again.


----------

